# 2ft Optiwhite - The Rising Sun



## blue33 (11 Oct 2008)

Hi guys! Just want to share with friendly guys from UKAPS on my 2 month setup 60X40X40cm Opti-white tank. Some of the piping and leads on the rock i'm too lazy to be remove. The dwarf riccia pebble will be remove also. The tank is still under going scaping. Thanks!


----------



## blue33 (11 Oct 2008)

Some of my fauna pictures!

Sakura shrimp




Yamato shrimp




And my 15 mins vivarium while doing water changing


----------



## nickyc (11 Oct 2008)

Great pictures


----------



## Joecoral (11 Oct 2008)

That looks gorgeous blue33! Any chance of a breakdown of fert dosing, maintenance schedule, flora/fauna list etc? And obviously much more pictures too!


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Oct 2008)

that looks great, a frontal shot would be nice


----------



## George Farmer (11 Oct 2008)

Very nice. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (11 Oct 2008)

It looks great! Have you got a frontal shot? And stats?


----------



## JamesM (11 Oct 2008)

Stats would be nice... Very nice setup


----------



## blue33 (13 Oct 2008)

*Current Plant lists*(some of the plants has being removed):
Cryptocoryne spec. legroi
Hemianthus Micranthemoides
Ludwigia Arcuata
Ludwigia Brevipes
Pogostemon Stellatus
Riccia sp. 'Dwarf'
Rotala Rotundifolia
Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan'
Rotala Macrandra
Echinodorus Tenellus
Eleocharis sp. (Japan Hairgrass)
Cryptocoryne parva
Anubias barteri var nana 'Petite'
Microsorum pteropus "needle leaves" (Narrow Leaf Java Fern)
Blyxa Japonica
Myriophyllum Mattogrossense (just added)
Mini Chrismas Moss(on the rocks) - looks similar to Taiwan moss but much nicer
Peacock/Spiky Moss(on the woods)
US Fissiden

*Fauna lists*: 
28 Cardinal Tetra
3 Fucata Rainbow
3 Oto's 
4 Trigonostigma espei
1 Trigonostigma heteromorpha
Around 15 Amano Shrimp
10+++ Sakura Shrimp (reproducing fast)
3-4 Malayan Shrimp


----------



## blue33 (13 Oct 2008)

Actually this is my first hardscape and also my 2nd tank in planted. My first tank was basically a test bed on planting which i've posted here before. I started this hobby only in Feb2008, still a newbie.    Still alot to learn from you guys.   

My first tank, no hardscape, looks like forest.


----------



## blue33 (13 Oct 2008)

*Specs*:
Tanks size - 60X40X40cm Opti-white (8mm)
Lighting - (4X24 watts T5) - on 2 hrs morning for feeding purpose, 7hrs straight in the evening
Filter - Ehiem 2026 using rainbar and surface skimmer
PC fan on 24hr, Singapore is too warm here, usual temp is 30degree Celsius, with fan on is around 27-28 
5Kg Canister CO2, 3-4bps
External CO2 reactor connected to Eheim 2026, DIY type(those filter canister)
EI methods(ferts) - dont really have a fix amount as it really depends on the plants need, same for trace
Additional ferts: Seachem iron/Ferroplant chelated iron, potassium sulphate, Dr Mallicks Aqua
Water change - Weekly 50%

Note: thanks to Ceg4048, for sharing his info/knowledge previously and also his great writeup of EI methods.


----------



## zed (13 Oct 2008)

Lovely tanks! 

I'd be happy if my first attempt (still collecting my hardware) was half as good as those tanks.


----------



## Jeremy (23 Oct 2008)

Hi Blu33,

Where do you shop in Singapore?

Do you go straight to the farms for your plants or shops?

I was in Singapore last year.


----------



## blue33 (24 Oct 2008)

There are few shops that most planted tank hobbyist would shop is, at Thomson road there's 2 shop which they are popular selling planted tank stuff, they are Nature Aquarium and Colourful Aquarium, and there's also popular shop in Clementi(C328 we called)) and Yishun(Y618 we called). Normally i'll order plant from certain shop and the farm will deliver to them. If you drop by Singapore next time, i can bring you around to shop, just give me some transport fee.      Things are really cheap over here. Plant can cost as cheap as SGD$0.80(sing dollar) onwards, eg rotala sp green SGD$1.


----------



## TDI-line (24 Oct 2008)

Very nice setup.


----------



## blue33 (25 Oct 2008)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Very nice setup.



Thanks!


----------



## blue33 (2 Nov 2008)

A close up of the moss on the wood. Currently the plant has went through a major trimming.


----------



## John Starkey (2 Nov 2008)

Hi,i love both your tanks very nice layouts thanks for showing us,regards john


----------



## blue33 (3 Nov 2008)

Thanks John for the kind words.


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Nov 2008)

Looking great, loving the mosses  keep up the good work


----------



## blue33 (3 Nov 2008)

Thanks LondonDragon for the kind words.


----------

